# Have Club Openings



## quailchaser (Aug 13, 2005)

The club I belong to has openings for new memberships. It is located in Effingham County. There are approx. 2,200 acres to hunt and dues are only $325.00. If interested or for more info, contact Reggie, the club President at 912-754-4065 or reggie_57_58@yahoo.com


----------



## quailchaser (Aug 15, 2005)

bump


----------



## dbodkin (Aug 15, 2005)

Qauilchaser any hogs on that lease?


----------



## GMARK (Aug 16, 2005)

Email sent.


----------



## quailchaser (Aug 17, 2005)

dbodkin,

Sorry, no hogs.


----------



## labman (Aug 17, 2005)

Do y'all kill very many deer? and any good bucks? how many hunters are there? Thanks


----------



## Dog Hunter (Aug 18, 2005)

quailchaser said:
			
		

> The club I belong to has openings for new memberships. It is located in Effingham County. There are approx. 2,200 acres to hunt and dues are only $325.00. If interested or for more info, contact Reggie, the club President at 912-754-4065 or reggie_57_58@yahoo.com


Where is it located.


----------



## quailchaser (Aug 19, 2005)

Dog Hunter,

The club is located in Effingham County near the intersections of Midland Rd. and Courthouse Rd. It is kind of centered between Guyton, Springfield, and Rincon. From Statesboro you could come down 80 to 119, shoot over to Guyton, and pick up on 17 to Midland Rd.


----------



## gunpilot33 (Aug 23, 2005)

*need more info*

Called Reggie and will look at the club on Saturday. How is the deer hunting and do you see many animals? I will be taking my son a lot and at his age seeing animals is extremely important. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## quailchaser (Aug 24, 2005)

I'll be off-line for several days while I move into my new house. I'll address any inquiries when I get settled or you can contact Reggie at the above. Any pm's I received up to this point have been responded to. 

Thanks


----------



## quailchaser (Aug 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## quailchaser (Aug 30, 2005)

Still taking members.


----------



## quailchaser (Sep 10, 2005)

ttt


----------



## quailchaser (Jun 27, 2006)

Still taking members.


----------



## duckndeerhuntinRN (Aug 14, 2006)

*interested*

how many deer did ya kill last year, do ya have any land management such as food plots or stands placed.


----------



## quailchaser (Aug 15, 2006)

About 30 deer were killed last year (I think). Food plots and stands are in place. For further info call Reggie at the number in my first post of this thread. He is the club president and will be able to give you all the details.


----------



## Wornout Trails (Aug 19, 2006)

*Beautiful Deer!*

Quailchaser:  Who is the lady in the picture?  WOW !!


----------



## quailchaser (Aug 19, 2006)

Wornout Trails said:
			
		

> Quailchaser:  Who is the lady in the picture?  WOW !!




Heather Tesch from The Weather Channel. I am a big fan.


----------



## Wornout Trails (Aug 20, 2006)

*Thanks!*

ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                              W.T.


----------

